
How To Train Your Robot - glazskunrukitis
http://drtechniko.com/2012/04/09/how-to-train-your-robot/
======
ColinWright
In case you don't get many comments, here's the lengthy discussion from last
time this was submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3840979>

